

Seedcamp adds 3 new teams - tomazstolfa
http://www.seedcamp.com/2011/08/straight-out-of-mini-seedcamp-london-3-new-seedcamp-teams.html

======
yalimgerger
It is impossible to meet Matija and not be impressed by his passion about his
work. He captivated the entire audience in Seedcamp Ljubljana and was the
favorite of pretty much everyone. I was personally very surprised that
Farmeron did not get an investment at that time. As it turns out, Seedcamp had
bigger plans for Farmeron. It got invited to Seedcamp London, similarly rocked
the stage. Farmeron is now part of the Seedcamp family and very very
deservedly so.

